# Fish Tank Full Of Veggie Oil For Computer.



## SubDude199

I am sick of my loud fans and temps gettin high when I overclock. I am thinking about disabling the fans and dunking my Mobo, processor, ram, and video card in a small fish tank full of vegie oil to keep it cool.. then put my hard drives and cd roms on top.. has anyone here done that. It makes sense, the only think holding me back is wont the oil heat up after a while and defeat the pourpose?.. I know it will take a long time but wont it, do I need to cool the oil?.. how about circulation, is there a pump for that?.. 

thought/comments?


I know its kinda gheeto, but until I can afford real water cooling this will have to do.. 
(update, after comparing real water cooling to this, this is going to do the same or better job for a fraction of the price, this stays for now)

thanks



*UPDATE, I HAVE DECIDED TO GO FOR IT, PICTURES ON PAGE 6 - MY PC IS NOW IN OIL*


----------



## cybereclipse

u can do that?!?!?!

wont it short?


----------



## spanky

what you want is a dielectric fluid to do something of that um...caliber. yes you would need a radiator and a fan to keep it cool. you also have to remember you can never let any contaminate particles get into the tank and fluid because then you're gonna need to buy all new parts.


----------



## SubDude199

Vegetable oil does not transfer electricity

here is a video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZ8L1Prl6tk



I couldnt use a radiator, fan, and pump for a regular water cool system could I?.. wont it be to thick? (update after thinking about it, vegie oil not really thicker than water is it, so this would be ok!)

I suppose that little but of circulation and cooling will go a long way with oil:

Radiator+Fan = $22  (you could even use a cars trans oil cooler as a radiator, there small)
http://cgi.ebay.com/EVERCOOL-Second...ryZ80150QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Pump= $20
http://cgi.ebay.com/Computer-Water-...oryZ3673QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SubDude199

after spending a few hours looking threw real water cooling sites.. I do think this would be a much cheeper and just as effiecnt method of cooling. you would be cooling the chipset, CPU, Video card, ram and everything without spend hundreds on the fitting and piping to go to all the stuff, the basic water cooling kits are about $150 and only cool the CPU, to add block to the other compenents would add ALOT at $40-$80 per block you would be gettin uo there in price, I think I am going to make a nice box for this (like the video) and seal it well. Then add a small pump and radiator/fan.  I would maybe add a hard drive water block and send the fluid threw those after the pump before being dumped back into the tank:

http://www.xoxide.com/thermaltake-aquabay-m4-hdd-cooler.html


best part about this is when you decided to get a new mobo/processor (planning on a C2D soon) you wont have to get all new blocks to fit the new stuff. You can build a VERY efficent oil cooling kit for under $100 and maybe even outperform the boys with $500 water cooling kits. I will go for it and let you knwo how it turns out.


----------



## spanky

But you will have to deal with the mess lol. I say go for it.


----------



## refresher

Good luck trying to clean that mess when you want to move your computer lol


----------



## g4m3rof1337

http://www.computerforum.com/79259-oil-cooled-pc-pic-intensive.html


----------



## oscaryu1

Get some caulk and seal up your computer, take the top off and add oil


----------



## Shane

yeah some people buy those clear see through pc cases and then fill em up with oil.
but on some of the vids ive seen they still have the fans on moving the oil around the case.
the only bad thing about oil cooling your pc is it makes a mess,you couldnt realy sell the system normaly as you would if you ever wanted to sell it at a later date because all the parts will be greasy


----------



## Tayl

Wouldn't that be a bummer if, while you were out and left it running, it sprung a leak and started to pour out everywhere causing an electrical fire or something. Is it really safe to do? And how on earth would you go about changing the oil without creating a huge mess lol? If having fans submerged in oil, wouldn't that surely short them out in quick time? As the fans aren't designed to fight against such thickness as oil etc I would have thought?

Breaks.


----------



## SubDude199

well in my situation I would put my pc in the closed next to me in a bin of some kind so if it did leak.. I think I am going to do for it but since i am in the process of building a C2D rig I will wait , im sure no one will want to by my mobo,cpu, cpu and ram when ita all oilie..lol


----------



## INTELCRAZY

What kinda cooling are you using?


----------



## SubDude199

me?.. right now?


----------



## INTELCRAZY

SubDude199 said:


> me?.. right now?



Yeah


----------



## SubDude199

at the moment its like 6 fans and a $10 cpu cooler.. nothing special


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Oh I have 7 fans including the two in the PSU. And the Intel stock cooler. You need water cooling, man. I wouldn't do anything wild unless you could budget it.


----------



## dragon2309

In reply to your post a few posts back, normal watercooling pumps would handle it for a short while, im fairly sure within 2-3months they would give up though, oil is obviously a hell of a lot more viscus than water is, a small-ish pond pump or something like that is probably a better option. 

dragon


----------



## INTELCRAZY

dragon2309 said:


> In reply to your post a few posts back, normal watercooling pumps would handle it for a short while, im fairly sure within 2-3months they would give up though, oil is obviously a hell of a lot more viscus than water is, a small-ish pond pump or something like that is probably a better option.
> 
> dragon



a fuel pump off of some type of small engine maybe?


----------



## SubDude199

yea.. I would like to find a diffrent pump of that nature

I definatly will use either a heater core, or a oil cooler from a car for the radiator..


----------



## noob89

INTELCRAZY said:


> a fuel pump off of some type of small engine maybe?


43gph at 85psi enough
http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.asp?autofilter=1&part=MSD-2225&N=700+115&autoview=sku


----------



## SubDude199

way to much overkill. way to expensive, and would be to lound.. vegie oil is really not to thick, I think that a regular h20 cooling pump would last a year or so, and they are not to expensive.


----------



## Geoff

How about an engine oil pump?


----------



## SubDude199

those are operated by the rotation of the cam shaft or crank shaft in 99% of engines, so there is no electric motor to run them, they also operate at pressures of 30-80PSI so they would flow way to much if you could find an electric one.


----------



## spanky

I'd have to agree with sub dude. I think your best bet is to try a regular high flow pump.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Why not use mineral oil? It is thinner.


----------



## SubDude199

hmm, I never looked into that. I knwo that you can use engine oil, but it smells a little funny to be in the house.. depending on price, if it will be the same price or cheaper or a LITTLE bit more expansive, I will buy some and dunk an ohm meter in there. I will let you know.


----------



## spanky

SubDude199 said:


> hmm, I never looked into that. I knwo that you can use engine oil, but it smells a little funny to be in the house.. depending on price, if it will be the same price or cheaper or a LITTLE bit more expansive, I will buy some and dunk an ohm meter in there. I will let you know.



what? engine oil smells great! this also makes me wonder if there would be an advantage of synthetic or natural blend?


----------



## SubDude199

I will not be using engine oil, I work at a shop that mainy does oil changes and tires.. I dont like the smell of oil anymore..lol..

but mineral oil would work

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtufuXLvOok

only problem is 6 gallons of mineral oil = $60.. ekkkkk

compared to $6.15 a gallon of vegie oil = $36.99


----------



## SubDude199

I have no heat on people intrested in buying my current stuff, and at the low price that I can get for it I will just keep it as a backup rig, so I am going to dunk it. I will start planning tonight and but some stuff tommorow and see how it goes, thanks for the support all!..


----------



## SubDude199

I found the PERFECT pump, its cheap, quite, adjustable, and perfect.. at under $10 shipped even if it only lasts 6 months its not a big deal

http://cgi.ebay.com/JEBO-PP-377-FOU...7QQihZ003QQcategoryZ20507QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I ordered one!, now for a radiator..


----------



## XxSNIPERxX

man the whole oil idea is just stupid! what type of super computer do u think u have to need to take such extreme nerd messures? imagine bringing a girl back to ur room and she see's a big tank of oil with a computer in it she will think ur a bit strange dont u think? hahaha 
just get a water cooler and some fans jimmy nutron.....TOTAL NOOB!


----------



## apj101

do not use vegitable oil, it degrade over time, you need to use di-electric fluid or some sort of mineral oil as a long term solution. 
There are dozens of threads on this topic, have a search


----------



## K3rupt

LOL! Make sure you post the Results man!


----------



## SubDude199

XxSNIPERxX said:


> man the whole oil idea is just stupid! what type of super computer do u think u have to need to take such extreme nerd messures? imagine bringing a girl back to ur room and she see's a big tank of oil with a computer in it she will think ur a bit strange dont u think? hahaha
> just get a water cooler and some fans jimmy nutron.....TOTAL NOOB!



I will let you go buy a water cooling system for the CPU, Ram, Video Card and Chipset for several hundred dollars and I will be running the same temps with my $70 fish tank cooling.. lol.. It a conversation peice just as much as its a way to cool a computer and its fun!, maybe put some bubble in it and a light, fake fish..lol endless possibilities..


----------



## apj101

*post 33*


----------



## XxSNIPERxX

SubDude199 said:


> I will let you go buy a water cooling system for the CPU, Ram, Video Card and Chipset for several hundred dollars and I will be running the same temps with my $70 fish tank cooling.. lol.. It a conversation peice just as much as its a way to cool a computer and its fun!, maybe put some bubble in it and a light, fake fish..lol endless possibilities..



hmm true! i supose if building computers is more of a hobby to you it would be worth it.. but if u were just a norm pc user like myself it would be pointless

btw are those internet download/upload stats ur computer?? thats DAMN fast


----------



## XxSNIPERxX

apj101 said:


> *post 33*



whats that mean??


----------



## Geoff

XxSNIPERxX said:


> whats that mean??


He wants you to look at post #33 again.

Vegetable oil is fine for short term products, and looks cool.  But couldn't you use regular car oil for long-term?


----------



## oscaryu1

SubDude199 said:


> light, fake fish..lol endless possibilities..



I doubt you'd wanna do that if you haev FANS running there... if you mean shredded fish I certainly agree.


----------



## Trizoy

Why go through all that trouble. You don't have to overclock...


----------



## XxSNIPERxX

oscaryu1 said:


> I doubt you'd wanna do that if you haev FANS running there... if you mean shredded fish I certainly agree.



no no he said fake fish


----------



## SubDude199

XxSNIPERxX said:


> hmm true! i supose if building computers is more of a hobby to you it would be worth it.. but if u were just a norm pc user like myself it would be pointless
> 
> btw are those internet download/upload stats ur computer?? thats DAMN fast



Yea its just for fun, and if I can get the thing to run a low low temps (thinkin about puting the radiator right at the output of my air conditioner now , and outside in winter!!) and I can oc like crazy then that even more fun !! yes that is my internet speed.. It is fast!.. I love it.. im using 2 modems with a 15 meg connection and a Dual Wan Load Balancing Router!!...I would like that add that you response was very mature.. I felt link I kinda snaped on you for sayin it was stupid, (didnt mean it to sound like a snap but it did) and you came back with a nice response!.. your a good man!..lol


----------



## SubDude199

well I did some thinking and I am going to go with a 6 gallon fish tank.. the clear case thing is cool but a lot of work and kinda expensive.. Im going to walmart to get a fish tank and oil now!.. I will post pics of the build!..


----------



## spanky

apj101 said:


> do not use vegitable oil, it degrade over time, you need to use di-electric fluid or some sort of mineral oil as a long term solution.
> There are dozens of threads on this topic, have a search



I'm pretty sure that's what I said at the beginning of this thread...


----------



## apj101

theresthatguy said:


> I'm pretty sure that's what I said at the beginning of this thread...



no, you said in post 3 to use di-electric fluid, and in post 6 that it would be messy.
You never explained what the problem with vegitable oil was,


----------



## spanky

apj101 said:


> no, you said in post 3 to use di-electric fluid, and in post 6 that it would be messy.
> You never explained what the problem with vegitable oil was,



Way to be anal.


----------



## SubDude199

I got all the supplies.. I went with a 10 gallon fish tank.. I got alot of looks buying a fish tank and 9 gallons of oil..lol..I will be building tonnight.. I already took a few pics, just taking a dinner brake..


----------



## ThatGuy16

SubDude199 said:


> I got all the supplies.. I went with a 10 gallon fish tank.. I got alot of looks buying a fish tank and 9 gallons of oil..lol..I will be building tonnight.. I already took a few pics, just taking a dinner brake..



I bet they were thinking "what kind of fish goes in 9 gallons of veggie oil" lol


----------



## SubDude199

lol.. special fish that can only live in veggie oil!.. 

ok.. I got it all done.. a little gheeto right now, using a piece of wood for the cover..

but first impressions:

crap... the temp sensor on my processor is not right.. I was not running as hot as I thought I was before, cause it the same temp in oil.. video card shows colder tho!


----------



## SubDude199

ok..well the reason the cpu was the same temp is because the oil is actually over 34 already.. wich tells me that I definatly need to get a radiator setup going soon.. 








































































































update:


Totals:

10 Gallon fish Tank = $10
9 Gallons oil = $43.20
Pump: $11
Radiator = $40
Clear tube 20 feet 3/8inch= $6 (need alot to get allthe way to the aic conditioner, will need another gallon of oil to fill it, lol)

Radiator:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/HAYD...tegoryZ33727QQihZ011QQitemZ320134229351QQrdZ1

Pump:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...RK:MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=130131070117&rd=1,1


I chose that oil cooler because its long and narrow.. It will fit three 4" fans perfecty with a little space between, its 15-1/2" x 5" x 3/4"


should I have the fans sucking or blowing?...

(suprised no one noticed that I dont have the same PSU as my sig, and im 1.25 gig short on ram..lol. Well I got this PSU for free with a rebate offer so I decided to use this for the project, supprisngly it is hold up just as good... and I moved some of the ram to my media center computer in the living room)


----------



## K3rupt

Man, That is Absolutly OWNING!

Love it!

Hmm, Your CPU fan will Wear out very shortly from the stress.

Run 3d Mark or another Intensive program and find out what your Temp's Get up too?


----------



## SubDude199

well, I just got up to piss and I ran my hand over the tank and WOW, its hot just from being idle all night, took a phisical measurment with a IR temp sensor form outside the tank and its 40.0C!!!!!, threw the glass! so I looked at the actual temp of my processor and its 52C idel.. so I have come to the conclusion that this is absolutly useless (even worse than air) unless you cool the oil.. i dont have the pump or radiator yet so im going to just take the cover off for now (hope nothing falls in). I cant believe how hot the oil is.. I wouldnt want to stick my hand in!.. Im going to go grab some french fries and a fre nuggets and deep fry them for breakfast!


----------



## The_Beast

a diesel fuel pump would have worked, diesel is pretty thick


----------



## ThatGuy16

Stick that thing in a Freezer and drill some wire holes


----------



## Geoff

A few things I would recommend.

One, get rid of that heatsink/fan, and buy a larger completely passive cooler.  Because the fan is going to die out very soon, and to get better cooling you should buy a larger passive heatsink.

Also, I would either remove or disable the fan for the PSU.  Alot of articles I read actually had the PSU out of the oil.

But it's looking good!


----------



## SubDude199

yea I was reading articles that said its a toss about puttin the psu in there. there is really no advantage because no one really worries about there psu overheating, its not going to hurt anything to do it, but it will add heat a little more heat to the oil.. I decided to do because the tank is big enough, and because there is so many wires on it I didnt want to deal with outside the tank and I didnt have any room outside to put it.. 

I do need to re think the cover.. something will come to me, not sure at the moment.. Thanks for the comments


----------



## SubDude199

Just Added a bunch of pics

I cant seem to edit the title, can and admin add ***Pics Added Page6***to the end of the title for me..thanks


----------



## SubDude199

WOW.. CPU temp is now 57C.. man, if your not going to cool the oil then this is a BAD thing.. this is amazing, I have fans blowing on the oil to cool it..lol.. I turned my pc off this thismorning to let it cool for about 8 hours, and the oil was still 39C.. I hope it stays cool with the radiator setup.. tracking says it will be here on the 12th, until then my pc will be off when im not using it.


----------



## ThatGuy16

SubDude199 said:


> WOW.. CPU temp is now 57C.. man, if your not going to cool the oil then this is a BAD thing.. this is amazing, I have fans blowing on the oil to cool it..lol.. I turned my pc off this thismorning to let it cool for about 8 hours, and the oil was still 39C.. I hope it stays cool with the radiator setup.. tracking says it will be here on the 12th, until then my pc will be off when im not using it.




Stick that sucker into a freezer lol....


----------



## ADE

Holy Shit That Thing Runs!?


----------



## XxSNIPERxX

hahaha its cooking ur computer yum

just buy one of thos portable freezers and drill cable holes through it that will keep it cool.. or dip it in nitros oxide


----------



## Geoff

ADE said:


> Holy Shit That Thing Runs!?


Yup, there have been many articles that show people testing it out, and it does run fine.  After all, oil doesnt conduct electricity like tap water does.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

XxSNIPERxX said:


> hahaha its cooking ur computer yum
> 
> just buy one of thos portable freezers and drill cable holes through it that will keep it cool.. or dip it in nitros oxide



Let it get hotter, you could deep fry some fries and make some deep fried oreos, some fried chicken, that sounds good.


----------



## ThatGuy16

INTELCRAZY said:


> Let it get hotter, you could deep fry some fries and make some deep fried oreos, some fried chicken, that sounds good.



Omg, that would be so cool


----------



## SubDude199

Nevermind, I read the post wrong..


----------



## ThatGuy16

SubDude199 said:


> lol. and now the person who I had a deal in the works with wants to go ahead with the trade.. eekk.. lets see if he minds.




Tell him, you spilt a tad bit of veggie oil on but it runs fine


----------



## ThatGuy16

SubDude199 said:


> lol.. he just said its a deal pending somehting about the shadow wing?..
> 
> either way, once I take the mobo out and let it dry overnight I think it will be fine.. what do you think?



Might be a little on the "greasy" side but im not sure oil exactly will dry overnight lol


----------



## PohTayToez

Yeah, the oil will definitely still be there... you'd have to you some sort of solvent or something to get it off, but I don't know what wouldn't hurt the board.


----------



## SubDude199

lol. its cool.. I didnt really plan on selling it once I dunked it.. and I read the persons post wrong.. he was telling me that he has a deal pening with someone, the name of the person was shadow wing.. he said "Deal pending w/ Shadow wing for a Toledo 4400 x2"... wich made me think "deal, pending some spec on the processor..lol"


----------



## ADE

deep fry some turkey on thanks giving. you new matto, "real men don't cook with a grill, they used a deep fry computer" or "my computer is frying, - no shit"


----------



## Roncharlespatton

ADE said:


> deep fry some turkey on thanks giving. you new matto, "real men don't cook with a grill, they used a deep fry computer" or "my computer is frying, - no shit"



no shit dam straight


----------



## SubDude199

dont computers give off radiation..lol.  thats a flavor that you cant get anywhere else..


----------



## noob89

XxSNIPERxX said:


> or dip it in nitros oxide



im pretty sure your thinking of liquid nitrogen because nitrous oxide is just laughing gas and i dont think thats going to cool your computer that much


----------



## [trs]ALUMINUM

noob89 said:


> im pretty sure your thinking of liquid nitrogen because nitrous oxide is just laughing gas and i dont think thats going to cool your computer that much



I really want to try liquid nitrogen. It should be freezing cold


----------



## noob89

[trs]ALUMINUM;706380 said:
			
		

> I really want to try liquid nitrogen. It should be freezing cold


have you seen this video?
http://youtube.com/watch?v=IVSgtskg5sE


----------



## Geoff

[trs]ALUMINUM;706380 said:
			
		

> I really want to try liquid nitrogen. It should be freezing cold


Liquid nitrogen is extremely cold, and you dont submerge the computer in it, you use a copper tube which is attached to the heatsink, which is surrounded by insulation to prevent condensation, then the liquid nitrogen is poured into the copper tube.

It's also no where close to a permanent solution, because it evaporates quickly.


----------



## SubDude199

one thing I would do diffrently next time, I should have made it so the butt end with all the connections stuck up so I wouldnt have to get full of oil to unhook stuff.. I could have easily done it by disasembling the case diffrently..


----------



## kof2000

submerge it in a tank if JELLO


----------



## SubDude199

well I got the trans cooler today, its more prety than I could have imagened:


















I decided to go with two 120mm fans and a fan speed controler I oredered today..


----------



## Cleric7x9

im excited for you!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Lookin good, i hope it works well for ya.


----------



## SubDude199

I will post temps as soon as I get my pump


----------



## K3rupt

Man, I so wanna do that with a old computer... Hmm... How much radiation you think it gives off? I want My Chicken Cooked Radiation Free... 

Well... 10% Raditation free is fine XD

As your your pump, It are you going to have a fan blowing on your Radiator?

Or just set it outside the Oil...

Did you seal all the Parts before doing that or just Dunked it?


----------



## cryption

sorry i didn't see this sooner.

http://www.computerforum.com/79259-oil-cooled-pc-pic-intensive.html

that's how i did it


----------



## Jonyboy

I was just thinking, pure water (not tap) doesnt conduct electricity. Would that work?


----------



## luckyedboy66

Jonyboy said:


> I was just thinking, pure water (not tap) doesnt conduct electricity. Would that work?



...sounds like a good idea untill you factor in that electricity conducts through the inpurities in the water, and as soon as you put the computer in, theres gunna be crap floating around, not to mention dust and stuff. so, in theory, it sounds good, but im thinking youll just end up with a pile of wet junk...


----------



## K3rupt

luckyedboy66 said:


> ...sounds like a good idea untill you factor in that electricity conducts through the inpurities in the water, and as soon as you put the computer in, theres gunna be crap floating around, not to mention dust and stuff. so, in theory, it sounds good, but im thinking youll just end up with a pile of wet junk...



Couldn't be more correct, Gotta love the Impuritys!


----------



## SubDude199

K3rupt said:


> Man, I so wanna do that with a old computer... Hmm... How much radiation you think it gives off? I want My Chicken Cooked Radiation Free...
> 
> Well... 10% Raditation free is fine XD
> 
> As your your pump, It are you going to have a fan blowing on your Radiator?
> 
> Or just set it outside the Oil...
> 
> Did you seal all the Parts before doing that or just Dunked it?





I dono about radiation.. im sure not much..lol

there will be pc fans blowing on the radiator, and it will be infron of my ac.. (or ustside in winteR)

NOTHING is sealed at all.. it all just goes in..


----------



## SubDude199

Jonyboy said:


> I was just thinking, pure water (not tap) doesnt conduct electricity. Would that work?



you mean distiled water.. yes it would work for a while (like they say a few post ago).. but still water does not adsorb heat as well as oil does anyway.


----------



## PabloTeK

I thought water would go through electrolysis?


----------



## SubDude199

hmm.. dono.. but I do that if to many particles get in the oil that it will let the oil transfer electricity. its actually the stuff in water or oil that transfers the electricity not the oil or water it self. so I was carful and get everything real clean before putting in it, and I got a nice seal with my cover, so im prety safe from water or particles getting in..


----------



## XxSNIPERxX

i think the best thing u can do is just save up for a propper case and cooling parts.. its not worth potentially ruining your whole computer over... it might cost a bit more but we all have to do it


----------



## Cleric7x9

actually, even distilled, pure water will conduct a little bit of electricity. but small amounts of solute will drastically increase the conductivity. Anything that is ionic (eg, water) will have someone of a conductive nature due to anode and cathode arrangement. Pure watter naturally dissociates into H+ and OH- molecules, which will be pulled toward the cathode and the anode, respectively. however, i dont know just what the electronegativity of pure water is, it might not be enough to do any damange to computer components, but i just wanted to dispell the myth that pure water does not conduct electricity at all, because it does.


----------



## The_Beast

XxSNIPERxX said:


> i think the best thing u can do is just save up for a propper case and cooling parts.. its not worth potentially ruining your whole computer over... it might cost a bit more but we all have to do it


 
Yeah but putting your computer in oil is a ton cooler (not in C or F)

If I found an old seemingly worthless computer I would get it and permanent oil bath too


----------



## SubDude199

XxSNIPERxX said:


> i think the best thing u can do is just save up for a propper case and cooling parts.. its not worth potentially ruining your whole computer over... it might cost a bit more but we all have to do it



well to tell you the truth I am planning on building core 2 quad rig in the next month and I have another rig just in case.. I to was a little unsure at first.. I feel like its fine now and I feel like it will last a long time.. we will see


----------



## cryption

mine has been in my fridge for .... months 







give cooling the oil a try ..


----------



## jedijeff123

i remember this....
i was going to try this, but my parents would FREAK if i filled my rig with oil.


----------



## K3rupt

jedijeff123 said:


> i remember this....
> i was going to try this, but my parents would FREAK if i filled my rig with oil.



I Recon it would be entertaining to watch my Parents Reaction!

I plan to do this when i get the time, With just an Old computer... I dont see why you didnt seal up all the slots...

If you ever want to change something your basically screwed... But it would still be DEFINITELY Fun...


----------



## SubDude199

seal what slots?.. I dont need to seal anything and I will never be screwed when it comes to adding or changing compenents..  It will work just the same as before..


----------



## ducis

jedijeff123 said:


> i remember this....
> i was going to try this, but my parents would FREAK if i filled my rig with oil.



you filling your computer with oil and then showing it to your parents has 1000,000 hits on youtube written all over it lol


----------



## SubDude199

lol.. ohh yea.. I would watch..hehe.. 


so I am still waiting for the pump to get the radiator setup going.. should be here early this week.. I talked to the person on thursday, he said it was shipped 2 days ago using GAY FIRAT CLASS MAIL.. so I bought another one and paid extra for priority mail, so he shipped a nother one friday using priority.. and I accidently won another trans cooler..lol.. so I think I will have the big trans cooler pre cooling the oil outside to get rid of the majority of the heat so it wont heat up my room., then I will add some chill to it infront of the air conditioner (or inside a small freezer?...hehe) I will have to see how temp run..


----------



## K3rupt

I mean sealing off all the Pci Slots and That. Too keep them in good condition. . .

It will be alot slipperier than before, But sure, will still work same.


----------



## taylormsj

I havent read through the whole thread - but the pics look nice - pleasse tell me you sealed the heat sink and the mounting bracket and the mmounting bracket and mothebroard with silicone - if not you might want to drain it and do that.


----------



## K3rupt

taylormsj said:


> I havent read through the whole thread - but the pics look nice - pleasse tell me you sealed the heat sink and the mounting bracket and the mmounting bracket and mothebroard with silicone - if not you might want to drain it and do that.



He didnt.


----------



## taylormsj

O dear - if it were me i would spend the time to do this or you might have an unpleaseant situation on your hands


----------



## SubDude199

I dont feel like anything will happen from it.. and if it does I am plaing a C2Q (quad) build begining of august.. so its a good experiment to see if you really need to seal it or not.. I dont see why there would be anything wrong with it, its not going to short anything out, I dont think there is a problem if it works its way under the processor into the pins, its no diffrent that any other component on the mobo.. Im sure it has worked it way it its been submerged for over a week and no problems yet.. I guess only time will tell.  I will keep you updated

--do you have any articles or experence that says it should be sealed, and why?..-- (im not trying to chalenge it, I just curious)

thanks


----------



## K3rupt

It's Not a Major Issue, But I found an Article 

"We also used it around the processor, because we heard that the capacitance of the oil creates problems with very dense contacts like you find on a CPU. However, we admit that the silicon was applied very poorly around the CPU, and yet the system was EXTREMELY stable. We didn't have one problem or crash, so next time we'd probably skip putting the silicon around the CPU."

So from their Experience i would put it round it, even tho not vital, Just as a Precaution. . .


----------



## taylormsj

yeh i saw it on a website that did this project


----------



## 4NGU$

you sir are crazy


----------



## Geoff

Hmmm.... I think i'll do this with my PC


----------



## Kornowski

> Hmmm.... I think i'll do this with my PC



Yeah go for it 
You could also put some fish in there, a car battery, a direct line to the mains and a few beers while you're at it


----------



## EGS

I've finally got an idea for this...for your solution for the oil heating. 

Pour some oil in an ice tray and freeze overnight, then just drop in the fish tank daily.


----------



## stiffdogg06

Stupid Idea. Guess you will never be upgrading your computer again.

Have fuN!


----------



## Deepblue

from what i have seen this can be done but i wouldn't do it the mess of draining it to replace a card would suck and you would have to seal it good.

Its a neat idea but not very useful.


----------



## spanky

stiffdogg06 said:


> Stupid Idea. Guess you will never be upgrading your computer again.
> 
> Have fuN!



he's getting a new setup you ding dong. this is just an experiment.


----------



## Cleric7x9

i have a p4 machine sitting around that isnt doing anything, maybe ill try this. but im not going first!


----------



## SubDude199

crazy eh.. lol.. I will take it.. 

well its good to know that they said they would skip it next time..

I got the pumps today and fans today, I decied to put one pump at each end of the tank. Here is how it looks so far 






















(these Pictures also added to my original pic post on page 6)


----------



## spanky

What is this going into action?!


----------



## SubDude199

ok.. I got the radiator all set up.. I have to admin, it looks AWSOME.. right out of a science fiction movie..:












OK.. so, heres what we got, 2 Pump sumirged in the the fish tank - one on each end, 3/8" inner diamater clear hose off the pumps into a T fitting, outlet of the T into the radiator, a/c cooling the oil..( fans when the a/c is off).. the radiator will go outside in winter.. The cardboard you see is just a little thing I made to force the air to blow on me on those hot days, does not effect the cooling of the oil, might actually help?.. but when I want cold air on my face I lower the cardboard thing, when I want to cool the whole room I lach it up... so back to the story, once the oil is cooled its travels back threw a diffrent hose to a T fitting, one end of the T unloads cold oil on the procrssor, the other on the video card..


----------



## ThatGuy16

Sweet, cant wait to see what the temps are like..


----------



## INTELCRAZY

I suggest you replace the cable ties with the metal rings that you tighten with a screw driver....


----------



## SubDude199

I agree, when I was at the hardware store to get the tube I was going to get hose clamps, but I forgot.. I remebered as I walked in my door..lol. I will replace them with it soon.. I would also like to put a little tap on the hot oil side seeing as its right by my bed so I can get some hot oil to rub my lady down with from time to time..lol.. just playing.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

SubDude199 said:


> I agree, when I was at the hardware store to get the tube I was going to get hose clamps, but I forgot.. I remebered as I walked in my door..lol. I will replace them with it soon.. I would also like to put a little tap on the hot oil side seeing as its right by my bed so I can get some hot oil to rub my lady down with from time to time..lol.. just playing.



Haha, a computer cooled with K-Y? Hopefully not the warming sensation effect.... Sorry, if it goes 'over your head' just don't ask, lol.


----------



## ThatGuy16

lol, i can picture it now....


----------



## SubDude199

ohhh yea..lol


----------



## PohTayToez

Jonyboy said:


> I was just thinking, pure water (not tap) doesnt conduct electricity. Would that work?



Yes, pure water is 100% nonconductive, however the problem is, there really isn't a such thing as pure water.  Water is self ionizing at any temperature above absolute zero, and also it would be very hard to get water without impurities and to keep it that way (there would be dust etc on the parts that would contaminate it).  It could probably be done, as even slightly impure water wouldn't be conductive enough, but I would imagine it would have to be carefully maintained.  Also, I don't know what oxidizing effect the water might have on some of the components, I would imagine rust would occur, and at a greater rate as the electric current increases the oxidization.


----------



## SubDude199

well, these pumps just arent cutting it, I have 2 pumps cranked up, should be pumping 119 gallons / hour, but looking at it, its only pumping like 10 at the most.. so needless to say its not efficent at the moment.. so I looked into some bigger pumps, at first I was going to go with 500 gallons per hour, but then I got to thinking, I dont want the same thin to happen again, so I got this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=230151911522&rd=1&rd=1

its 1/2hp.. I will put some downsized piping on it so I can use the lines I have, then I will put a dimmer switch in the line so I can control the flow..I will put the pump in a diffrent room so I dont hear it.. might be a little overkill but I went for it!


----------



## spanky

SubDude199 said:


> well, these pumps just arent cutting it, I have 2 pumps cranked up, should be pumping 119 gallons / hour, but looking at it, its only pumping like 10 at the most.. so needless to say its not efficent at the moment.. so I looked into some bigger pumps, at first I was going to go with 500 gallons per hour, but then I got to thinking, I dont want the same thin to happen again, so I got this:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=230151911522&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> its 1/2hp.. I will put some downsized piping on it so I can use the lines I have, then I will put a dimmer switch in the line so I can control the flow..I will put the pump in a diffrent room so I dont hear it.. might be a little overkill but I went for it!



Yeah that's a bit overkill but pretty cool at the same time. 10 GPH isnt' enough? How many gallons of oil do you have? What are your temps like? Also you don't mean dimmer switch. You want a rheostat. Dimmer switches are either on or off. If I were you, I would have bought an electric oil pump for a car.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

theresthatguy said:


> Yeah that's a bit overkill but pretty cool at the same time. 10 GPH isnt' enough? How many gallons of oil do you have? What are your temps like? Also you don't mean dimmer switch. You want a rheostat. Dimmer switches are either on or off. If I were you, I would have bought an electric oil pump for a car.




A dimmer switch or knob switch would work, I have a dimmer in my room and it's not just on/off, I can set amount of light and it does that by lowering the voltage.



Go with 7/8" tube... what are you using now? And if you have to go from 7/8" to 1-1/8" that would create a low pressure environment before the radiator and the radiator could take more time and a low pressure area doesn't conduct heat as well as high pressure.


----------



## SubDude199

yea.. I dono.. Im going to just have to wait until it gets here and see what I got to work with.. if not, I got a nice little pump for when my basement fluds.. the price was right.. 

rheostat and dimmer switch are the same thing.. Defination of rheostat "adjustable resistor used in applications that require the adjustment of current or the varying of resistance in an electric circuit. The rheostat can adjust generator characteristics, dim lights, and start or control the speed of motors. Its resistance element can be a metal wire or ribbon, carbon, or a conducting liquid, depending on the application."


----------



## spanky

SubDude199 said:


> yea.. I dono.. Im going to just have to wait until it gets here and see what I got to work with.. if not, I got a nice little pump for when my basement fluds.. the price was right..
> 
> rheostat and dimmer switch are the same thing.. Defination of rheostat "adjustable resistor used in applications that require the adjustment of current or the varying of resistance in an electric circuit. The rheostat can adjust generator characteristics, dim lights, and start or control the speed of motors. Its resistance element can be a metal wire or ribbon, carbon, or a conducting liquid, depending on the application."



LoL I know. I get tested on this sort of thing for school. You are correct about what a rheostat is. But a dimmer switch still being just switch means it only has 2 positions; on or off. They are not the same thing sorry. It's a common misunderstaning.


----------



## SubDude199

ok. 115V dimmer control know.. you are right that a switch is on/off.. but being a dimmer means that it is variable..I just called it the wrong thing, but a rheostat and a dimmer control knob are the same thing..

edit: no actually, now that I think of it, it is a dimmer switch, because it is a dimmer and a switch, it you push it is an on off switch, if you turn its a dimmer or "rheostat"

but either way.. I am sure that it will work fine for controling the flow..  I just hope its not to loud.


----------



## K3rupt

Are you using the oil computer atm for all this posting?


----------



## SubDude199

atm?.. type?.. I think your asking if im using the computer you see in the pictures for daily use and posting on this forum.. yes.. it is my main computer in my room that I am on 98% of the time. there is a Media Center computer in the living room but I only use that for media center..


----------



## spanky

atm = at the moment


----------



## SubDude199

ohh yea.. yes I was.. and still am.. still going strong..


----------



## spanky

what are your temps???


----------



## SubDude199

well ATM (hehe, at the moment) its not good, 45+, because I dont have a powerful enuff pump to move the oil threw the radiator.. I ordered one thatas 1/2HP that will be here any day, i will post then the temps.. just dunking in oil has absolutly ZERO advantage, you need to cool the oil..


----------



## spanky

SubDude199 said:


> well ATM (hehe, at the moment) its not good, 45+, because I dont have a powerful enuff pump to move the oil threw the radiator.. I ordered one thatas 1/2HP that will be here any day, i will post then the temps.. just dunking in oil has absolutly ZERO advantage, you need to cool the oil..



Good to know. I was thinking about just tossing my whole computer into a rubbermaid tub filled with veggie oil! Just kidding of course. It makes sense though. I think you are going to find that your pump will be overkill.


----------



## SubDude199

well if you watch videos from google or youtube on it, it seems that no one cools the oil.. i dont get it..


----------



## ThatGuy16

45 at load is a good temp but 45 idle...ehh 

Will be interesting to see how it turns out, never hurts to experiment. 

Great work so far.


----------



## The_Beast

hope you get that pump soon so I can see your temps after you get it


----------



## SubDude199

ThatGuy16 said:


> 45 at load is a good temp but 45 idle...ehh
> 
> Will be interesting to see how it turns out, never hurts to experiment.
> 
> Great work so far.



well, when your in oil.. under load and idle are kinda the same thing, its just a delayed reaction, when under load it takes up to 15 min to get the temp up even a little, but once its up it stays up for HOURS!.. being idle overnight gives me about a 38C, but once I start using it durring the day it goes up and does not come down until hours after use.


----------



## Cleric7x9

i decreased my OC on my e6420 to 2.4ghz (still a mild overclock) and i idle at 24C and load at 29C. This is with the stock heatsink! I love the c2d.


----------



## Ryu Hitokiri

How does this not conduct electricity and fry your system? Plus, if you took it out, wouldn't it be greasy everywhere and your fans be gunked up?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Ryu Hitokiri said:


> How does this not conduct electricity and fry your system? Plus, if you took it out, wouldn't it be greasy everywhere and your fans be gunked up?



veggie oil does not conduct electricity, yeah it would be greasy if he took it out....


----------



## SubDude199

I am not sure, no one ever reported on removing it that I know of. but I will be removing it in less than a month most likely when I build a new rig.. I plan on using it for a Media center computer.. at worst it will be a little greasy, but will still work.. the oil will only help the fans. If i let it drip dry for a few days It would be 95% back to normal.. I will let everyone know.. I think I may still use the radiator setup with a real liquid cooling on my C2Q build.


----------



## Froboy7391_99

Dare you to put the C2Q in the oil


----------



## SubDude199

well.. I have considered it.. I go both ways on it, the main reason I dont want to do it is I want a nice clean looking build.. but if it does cool VERY VERY well when I get that pump I may consider it. Im not scurrd to put that kind of investment under oil if thats what you mean..lol

To build a real water cooling system that will cool as much as this does will require about $250 minimum of water blocks, not to mention the pump and radiator and lines.. you look at a $400+ cooling system.. this may even cool better than a regular liquic cooling can.. I have NEVER seen anyone cool the oil like I am.. we will just have to wait until I get my 1/2 HP pump to see!..


----------



## ThatGuy16

When do you think you will get the pump, or do you know?


----------



## SubDude199

it was just shipped yesterday, but using priority mail, should be here by friday or saturday at the latest.. they are usually prety good with priority mail:

http://www.stamps.com/shipstatus/submit/?confirmation=9101010521297026834575


----------



## SubDude199

well I didnt get the pump friday or saturday, I hope I get it tommorow.. I just had the stick my whole arm in that oily hell to plug in another sata cable and IDE cable, it sucked. my pc was on all day so the oil was VERY HOT.. it was 117*F on the surface.. and much much hotter where the sata port was by the video card.. this has to be so bad for the computer not being cooled.. I need this fakin pump soon!.. my hand actually hurts.. I accidently hit the power button on the mobo when I was looking for the sata port and I could like feel and hear a humm or electricity or somehting.. I didnt like it..


----------



## holdenssx

Do you still have the PSU in there, it might be a good idea to take that out because I can imagine that would generate a good deal of heat, just a thought though.


----------



## spanky

holdenssx said:


> Do you still have the PSU in there, it might be a good idea to take that out because I can imagine that would generate a good deal of heat, just a thought though.



I agree. It would be best to take it out. Although I've seen oil pc's with and without psu in the oil.


----------



## vision646

I agree, I know you didn't want all the cable sticking out, and it'll probably be a pain in the @ss at this point but it would probably bring your temps down quite a bit.


----------



## SubDude199

yea, I bet it would take temps down a bit, but its not worth lettin it drip and trying to clean it just yet, not until I take the whole pc out.. Im sure once I get the pump (still waiting for the mailmain today) it will keep nice and cool!..


----------



## jutnm

are u sure u wanna do this , it seems a bit messy


----------



## The_Beast

did you get your pump yet???


----------



## SubDude199

ahh I already did it.. it was fun but I do wish I didnt some time.. I will be takin it out soon.. I got the pump yesterday but the thing is broke..  I am gettin ready to build a Q6600 rig and I will use this one for a media center PC. the pump is really heavy and I dont want to pay to return it and get a new one but it looks like I may have to.. I dono what to do..


----------



## SubDude199

ok, I got a new pump.. and I got all the fittings and all.. I will be updating soon!


----------



## K3rupt

I so wanna do this, but i dont wanna use my computer too do it haha. . .


----------



## ThatGuy16

cool, cant wait to see the results


----------



## SubDude199

ok, sorry it took so long to update this.. I have bad news.. I spend about $40 on the fittings for the punp, and the 1/2 HP pump was still not strong enough.. or I couldnt prime it right or something, but after making a big mess and having the oil get so hot I decided to take it out.. so I did.. the pc is completly back in the case and has been for over a week and its still working fine.. I am sorry i did not get it working to post temps, but I have atleast proved that its not worth puting anything in oil unless you cool the oil wich is kinda hard to do.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Looked fun though. Lol.


----------



## addle_brains

Dammit. You broke my heart man. I was ready to run home and throw my PC in a big tank full of oil.


----------



## K3rupt

Aww Man, This was going too be my entertainment!!!

How did you get the Oil Off?


----------



## SubDude199

I just set the mobo on a towel upside down for about 2 hours, then turned it over for another hour.. most of it driped off.. then I put it in the case with some paper towel on the bottom, not much has driped off since.


----------



## The_Beast

oh well


----------



## spanky

It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

A 1/2HP pump wasn't enough? My friend has a 1/2HP pump rigged up on a diesel tank for his tractor, that thing fills the tank up too fast and it's a 13 gallon tank.


----------



## Smurf Manser

holy crap, i had no idea this worked, i'm impressed and astounded


----------



## spanky

Honestly I think this would have worked if he had just bought an electric oil pump for a car that could have handled the viscosity of the oil...


----------



## INTELCRAZY

theresthatguy said:


> Honestly I think this would have worked if he had just bought an electric oil pump for a car that could have handled the viscosity of the oil...



Yeah, very true, diesel and water are a lot thinner than veggie oil...


----------



## tuxify

Ha! I'm reading this post and a few things are going through my mind:
1) This sounds like a fun summer project that I might want to try.
2) Why on earth are you trying to build a "quieter" oil machine, yet buying what looks like extremely loud radiators and pumps?
3) Why, every other page, do people randomly post about how it would short the parts out, if about 10 people before them had posted the exact same question and had gotten the exact same question?
4) I could be doing my homework right now, but this project is just too fascinating.

I really want to find a new way of cooling my computer (aside from air, water, oil, or nitro.)


----------



## spanky

the oil doesn't conduct electricity


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> Stick that thing in a Freezer and drill some wire holes



lol


----------



## brian

wow. this goes on doesent. 5 pages! wow... (yes my pages have 50 posts in them. makes it faster to read )


----------



## mep916

brianmay27 said:


> wow. this goes on doesent. 5 pages! wow... (yes my pages have 50 posts in them. makes it faster to read )



Unbelievable. I've heard it works!?


----------



## brian

it does. it is cool. i just thought it would go on. i mean i have seen this for like 2-3 months. long thread... a good one... just long


----------



## mep916

brianmay27 said:


> it does. it is cool. i just thought it would go on. i mean i have seen this for like 2-3 months. long thread... a good one... just long



It is good!  I love some of the comments. Honestly, I don't think I would ever try it. Maybe with a cheap system.


----------



## skidude

I might try this out next summer if I get really bored, it seems to be an extremely fun experiment.


----------



## wungoodshu

How does that not totally annihilate all of the components of it...? O.O


----------



## skidude

The oil does not conduct electricity so everything works, except the fans become strained a little by the viscosity of the oil. Just dry everything off afterward and the components work fine back in a normal case.


----------



## tuxify

wungoodshu said:


> How does that not totally annihilate all of the components of it...? O.O



See EXACTLY what I mean when I say people just join in the topic without reading anything...


----------



## mep916

> How does that not totally annihilate all of the components of it...?





tuxify said:


> See EXACTLY what I mean when I say people just join in the topic without reading anything...



Hilarious.  I love this thread...


----------



## spanky

Let's let this thread RIP.


----------



## SubDude199

Well, its been 2 months and I am still using the computer that once lived in oil. It is working just as good as it did when I first bought it. The only thing that I had to do was get a new CPU Fan, it stoped working after about 2 weeks. The video card fan is still going strong tho. 

Also something really odd is some of the wires (The network cables got it the worst) that were in contact with the oil are now VERY hard, like if I tried to bend them they would crack and not work anymore. This did not happen to any of the wires from the PSU, just stuff that connected to the back of the computer like the mouse and KB, and use plugs. But then again, that oil would get so hot it would burn my hand to put it in and plug somehting in.

I am kinda kicking my self for taking it out. I have a prety big investment into it that would have worked great if I spent more time on gettin the pump to work.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Nice to see you back!

Its a shame everything didn't work out in the end ...

Maybe you will get a "wild hair" and dip it again


----------



## SubDude199

yea, it would have been nice to post up some extremly low temps. Maybe I will go for another swim in winter. Its about $80 total, Im sure I can get that pump to work if I try at it.


----------



## Joe2005

This made me wonder, would diesel fuel work?

It would be "somewhat" cheap and have low viscosity.  

And the 1/2 motor should have been EXTREME overkill something was wrong.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Not unless you like things that go boom... vegi oil doesn't conduct electricity


----------



## spanky

Can we let this thread die already?


----------



## DirtyD86

theresthatguy said:


> Can we let this thread die already?




NO! i love seeing new radical ideas like this

i want to see someone try dry ice or liquid nitrogen or some of the other extreme ideas ive seen to cool a PC


----------



## spanky

This isn't new or radicial. It's been doing before. So has liquid nitrogen.


----------



## DirtyD86

theresthatguy said:


> This isn't new or radicial. It's been doing before. So has liquid nitrogen.




i'm sure most everything that is possible has been tried already. for those of us that haven't seen it before, this thread still serves a purpose. you don't want to see it, don't come to it. there is no lack of space on the internet


----------



## taylormsj

theresthatguy said:


> This isn't new or radicial. It's been doing before. So has liquid nitrogen.



You seem a bit cheesed off, wanna talk about it champ?


----------



## spanky

No, I'm not mad at all. Dirty86's putting words in my mouth is rather a nuisance, but it doesn't make me mad either. This thread is old and should be left as is. If people wanna look up water/oil cooling and find it and check it out and thinks its cool? That's great but it should be left at that. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## mep916

Joe2005 said:


> This made me wonder, would diesel fuel work?



No. Maybe Unleaded???


----------



## DirtyD86

mep916 said:


> No. Maybe Unleaded???



its all THIS GUYS fault   
(most ppl won't understand this post)


----------



## mep916

DirtyD86 said:


> its all THIS GUYS fault
> (most ppl won't understand this post)



There!....that's the spirit! How are those arms holdin' up?


----------



## chrislo

That is impressive, I wouldn't do it though I would be worried about it leaking and recking my rug. Or if my hardware goes what a mess that would be to fix. Since this is related to cooling has anyone ever just took apart a small air conditioner and put an evaporator directly into the case?


----------



## SubDude199

Hi everyone. Havent seen this thread in a while but im back to update, you will notice a few pages back that when I moved I took the PC out of the oil. I am still using the Pc months later. I have to replace the cpu fan right away (I chose not to disable it when in the oil because it looked cool and pushed oil over the cpu, it is recomended to completly remove the fan). The reason I am here to update is because my GPU fan is starting to make noise. I assume the bearing is starting to go out on it. I will need to replace it soon. Othere than that everythign has been working prefectly.


----------



## Bronson7

That's too cool if only for geekness. Put some long airstones in there and run off an aquarium air pump. The air might conduct some of the heat away from the oil + plus it would look waaaaay cool.
Bronson7


----------



## SubDude199

Update: I didnt even replace the GPU Fan, just cleaned it and it works good. and now I am gettin ready to build my Q66 project.


----------



## just a noob

wait until one of those days here in wisconsin and throw some tubing outside when its 20 below  but seriously great job


----------



## voyagerfan99

How the hell do you submerge your power supply in oil?  Thats what I don't get.


----------



## SubDude199

because oil does not transfer electricity


----------



## bigbird

SubDude199 said:


> because oil does not transfer electricity


Yes this has been said about 6 or 7 times in this thread!!!!!!! Please read the preceeding pages before asking the same questions over and over!


----------



## dougland

Crazy. I wouldn't do it just because i'd hate the fact that it's not practical. but awesome if you ask me.


----------



## SubDude199

Well several months after I took the setup out of oil my PSU finally died. I kinda expected this. The PSU deals with 120VAC where everything else in a PC is 12 volts DC or less. Its much easier for 120volts to find a path threw oil that 12 volts (Especially when I took it out of oil it was sticky and attracted dust, and dust will help transfer electricity). So Anyway the Mobo/Processor and Video card are great electronically still (Had to replace fans)


----------



## CMF175

i have 3 huge intel fans i saw the water coolers i think im good


----------



## SubDude199

WELL. I figured I would update, incase anyone is wondering about the long term effects. Its been quite a while. over a year. and the computer is still running good. 

the only problems were the fans got gummed up and stoped working. simple fix. and the PSU smoked. I recomend leaving the PSU out of the oil.


----------



## AUTOBOOT2000

This is sick. You make me sick!


----------



## massahwahl

Your supposed to use mineral oil not vegetable oil...

Check out this setup:
http://www.pugetsystems.com/submerged.php


----------

